# Ο άνθρωπος με το κανελί πανωφόρι



## sarant (May 28, 2008)

Ετσι λέγεται διήγημα του Καραγάτση για τον Παπαδιαμάντη. Έχω την πρώτη δημοσίευση, σε περιοδικό, αλλά ψάχνω την έκδοση σε βιβλίο (στη συλλογή διηγημάτων Η ΛΙΤΑΝΕΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΣΕΒΩΝ και αργότερα Η ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΛΙΤΑΝΕΙΑ) για να διασταυρώσω δυο πράγματα.

Όποιος το έχει παρακαλείται να μου πει τα εξής:
- προς το τέλος του διηγήματος, ο αφηγητής ξορκίζει τον άλλον. "...και τον εξόρκισα με τα φοβερά λόγια του εκκλησιαστή: --Επιτιμά σοι κύριος..."
Έτσι το είχε η πρώτη έκδοση, αλλά στο βιβλίο το "με τα φοβερά λόγια του εκκλησιαστή" άλλαξε. Πώς έγινε;

- Κάμποσο πιο πάνω από εκεί, μνημονεύονται ήρωες του Ππδ. ανάμεσα στους οποίους ο βαυαρός ιατρός Βιλς με την αχώριστον πίπα του. Το διόρθωσε το όνομα ο Καραγάτσης στο βιβλίο;


----------



## Elena (May 31, 2008)

Το διόρθωσε. Βιλδ και από την Ελληνική Εκδοτική Εταιρεία
Βιλδ και από την Εστία, Βιλδ και από τον Γκοβόστη και, φυσικά... Βιλδ και από το Τυπογραφείο του Δημητράκου. Βιλδ και σε πιο πρόσφατες εκδόσεις. 

Με το πνεύμα να τον βασανίζει, του απέμεινε το ονάριο του Φραγκούλη και η πίπα του Βιλδ και δεν δέησε να ξανα-ματα-αναφέρει τον εκκλησιαστή. Εκκλησιαστή δεν βλέπουμε, αλλά μπορούμε να ξαναψάξουμε. Πώς έγινε αυτό; Δεν έχω ιδέα.

(Παίζω με το «πώς έγινε», αλλά, αν δεν βιάζεσαι, από βδομάδα κάτι μπορεί να γίνει. Αν και με τα λόγια αυτά αρχίζει παράγραφος -αν δεν κάνουμε λάθος.)

(Αυτά τα ολίγα και περισσότερα στα email-ια.)


----------

